# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #38



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sas rants about Easter dinner, rescue dogs and grey hair. Denton brings us up to date on the North Korean fat man and another Berkley melee. Plus some other junk.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-16T21_27_15-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Indian themed Easter dinner? Your sister is...different.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

McMasters says North Korea situation "coming to a head." Hawaiian lawmakers are wanting to update plans about nuclear attack out of concerns over North Korea.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and regarding my on the job injury, I just got off the phone with Laura, from HR. Laura from HR called to see if I was OK, did I need to see a doctor and was there anything I needed.
I have to say, I was really impressed with that.
I guess I should stop referring to HR as _inhumane resources_, huh?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Oh, and regarding my on the job injury, I just got off the phone with Laura, from HR. Laura from HR called to see if I was OK, did I need to see a doctor and was there anything I needed.
> I have to say, I was really impressed with that.
> I guess I should stop referring to HR as _inhumane resources_, huh?


Don't be so gullible. They are doing that to get a feeling for whether or not you're going to sue. They are protecting their own ass.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, and regarding my on the job injury, I just got off the phone with Laura, from HR. Laura from HR called to see if I was OK, did I need to see a doctor and was there anything I needed.
> I have to say, I was really impressed with that.
> I guess I should stop referring to HR as _inhumane resources_, huh?





Sasquatch said:


> Don't be so gullible. They are doing that to get a feeling for whether or not you're going to sue. They are protecting their own ass.


Denton knows better. I have been upper management in a corporate world, and am telling you without exception .... HR is corporate damage control.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Denton knows better. I have been upper management in a corporate world, and am telling you without exception .... HR is corporate damage control.


Would a former Teamsters shop steward understand what HR is? Oh, yeah.


----------

